# Opening Day Results



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

Well I don't think you could of asked for a nicer morning. Saw a total of 4 deer, all doe. Could of shot a nice one but it still had its fawn with spots on it lol. Saw some raccoons, squirrels, and heard some turkeys. Wow, did I miss hunting season! How was your morning?


----------



## mar8152 (Sep 22, 2014)

Heading out this afternoon- and looking toward to just being in the woods. Will follow up later and let everyone know how it went.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Last year by noon I probably seen 15 deer in this same stand on opening day. So far I have seen 0. Oh well its still a beautiful day to be in a stand and I am enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Got a doe this morning. 30 yards away. What a beautiful day to be out. Couldent of asked for a better day.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Got me a buck, first deer ever! Saw 3 bucks and shot the biggest 1. Only took me three years to get a deer.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

chrisrf815 said:


> Got me a buck, first deer ever! Saw 3 bucks and shot the biggest 1. Only took me three years to get a deer.


Congrats, nice deer!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

chrisrf815 said:


> Got me a buck, first deer ever! Saw 3 bucks and shot the biggest 1. Only took me three years to get a deer.


Congratulations on a nice buck. Doesn't look that old and should be excellent eating.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

great job on the first buck man!!!! Good one to say its the first!!!!


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

Headed back out here in about 20 min! Great buck, congratulations. I will post the results when I get done


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Stuck a nice doe this morning.....prior to her coming in had two young fox trample and play with each other through the woods right under my tree stand.....it was cool to watch and even got some video on my phone. Then they tore off chasing squirells.....had every critter in the woods going crazy. Great morning


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Real nice deer..


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

Turkeys and *****. First time I've ever been out in this spot and not seen deer! Still better than a good day at work!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

chrisrf815 said:


> Got me a buck, first deer ever! Saw 3 bucks and shot the biggest 1. Only took me three years to get a deer.


Congrats on a nice buck. That first always seems to be the toughest. But you'll always remember it.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Took a doe at 628 pm. Had 3 does and 2 spotted fawns come in. Took the lone doe, which wound up being dry. 23 yards slightly quartering to me double lung. 40-45 yard recovery.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

awesone job! Congrats! I had a pretty good evening saw 3 bucks and 5 does these 2 in the pic a 3 1/2 yo 9 point and a yearly fork horn were bumping heads right under me.


----------



## mar8152 (Sep 22, 2014)

Great picture Miked- was out yesterday with no luck. Took my 8 year old with m, it was his first time hunting, and it's hard to have a 8yr old sit still longer than 5 mins. We did have a great conversation about wolfs thou. Will be back at it in a few weeks.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Great first buck! Fortunate to get my first opening morning deer.


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Congratulations on a nice buck. Doesn't look that old and should be excellent eating.


Looks plenty old enough for whatever.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

chrisrf815 said:


> Got me a buck, first deer ever! Saw 3 bucks and shot the biggest 1. Only took me three years to get a deer.


 nice, way to fill that buck tag, ill probably be sitting out in the sub zero temps in january still looking for a buck.lol.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Arrowed a nice doe 35 minutes into shooting hours opening morning. 18 yard shot. Went maybe 60 yards and piled up. I can taste the jerky already!!! Passed on a couple does both Sunday morning and evening as well. Great start to the season!!!!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

chrisrf815 said:


> Got me a buck, first deer ever! Saw 3 bucks and shot the biggest 1. Only took me three years to get a deer.


Congrats on your first deer/ buck. That's a nice first bow kill.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

chrisrf815 said:


> Got me a buck, first deer ever! Saw 3 bucks and shot the biggest 1. Only took me three years to get a deer.


now your spoiled!!!! try to top that 1, and hope ya do!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

As for opening day, I saw 7 doe and one 8pt buck. Too much work to do around the house on Sunday so I didn't hunt. Went out around 9 and noticed a bunch of buzzards flying around. Grabbed the trusty bird dog and went for a walk. Sure enough found a deer with the bolt still in it. What a waste! I followed the blood trail off the property. Man it ticks me off when people just let a deer go to waste. Damn guy could have come up and ask me to cross my property to track it. I would have even helped them.


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

bobk said:


> As for opening day, I saw 7 doe and one 8pt buck. Too much work to do around the house on Sunday so I didn't hunt. Went out around 9 and noticed a bunch of buzzards flying around. Grabbed the trusty bird dog and went for a walk. Sure enough found a deer with the bolt still in it. What a waste! I followed the blood trail off the property. Man it ticks me off when people just let a deer go to waste. Damn guy could have come up and ask me to cross my property to track it. I would have even helped them.


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats! That's a good one!


----------

